# We will miss you all very much



## Ninong

I need help in translating this line into Tagalog (We will miss you all very much)


----------



## Chriszinho85

I think to say "we will miss you all," you could say "mamimiss namin kayo." I'm not sure if that's how you write "mamimiss."  I'm also not sure how you could say "very much."


----------



## Ninong

Chriszinho85:
Thank you so much for the reply, it was very helpful.  Ninong


----------



## epistolario

Ninong said:


> I need help in translating this line into Tagalog (We will miss you all very much)



Yes, we have borrowed the English word *miss*:  

_Talagang* mamimiss namin kayong lahat. _

The word *talaga* means really; but I think, adding it to your sentence makes it equivalent to *very much* or at least, intensifies the *act of missing the person*.  But you can also translate my sentence as: 

We'll really miss you all.


----------



## Pinyot

_Nangungulila _- yearning, longing, missing

_Ako ay nangungulila sa iyong haplos._
I am missing your touch.
I miss your touch.

_Ako ay mangungulila kapag umalis ka._
I will miss you when you leave.

_Ako ay mangungulila sa iyo._ (seldom used, doesn't sound right in Tagalog)
I will miss you.
I will be yearning for you.


----------

